# Does anybody Insure Skyline 350GT?



## faisalsazhar (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Guys, does anybody insure Nissan Skyline 350GT in UK? I am having difficulty finding one!
Its 2003 New shape Skyline 350GT, 3500cc, Auto


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

Try "Keith Micheals" on 02086427868, they should be able to help you.


----------



## faisalsazhar (Mar 7, 2005)

Had a quote from Adrian Flux for £1220

For some reason other insurers dont even have it on their Data base? Tesco had it as 2003 model 2.6I GTR? But there is no such car? for that they quoted me £900 and need no tracker!

But if I i insure Fairlady 350Z insurance is £1100 and need tracker!

Something doesnt add up!


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

It will be because it's quite a rare car and they will consider that getting spare parts to rebuild it after an accident will take time and therefore cost them money.


----------



## faisalsazhar (Mar 7, 2005)

Decided to go with Adrian Flux...


----------



## Hi5 (Aug 31, 2005)

bad luck, flux are a$$holes


----------



## faisalsazhar (Mar 7, 2005)

why you say that?


----------



## g35brit (Jul 22, 2006)

I went with Zurich £1300 but wife had couple of prangs.
Went with them as adrian flux etc wouldnt insure without car being registered in uk. Zurich will register on chassis number as long as you register within a month.
This is because sva test cant pass without insurance now and you cant register without sva.
Of course you can pay 5-7k more and get one brought in and registered by a middle man.


----------

